# LCD + Heimkinosystem + XBOX360 + Streaming Client



## KennyKiller (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
Ich werde mir demnächst wohl ein LCD Fernseher mit Heimkinosystem holen. Allerdings stehe ich jetzt vor einem Problem, das Heimkinosystem 
hat nur einen Audio Eingang,  ich will aber den Streaming Client und die XBOX360 über das Heimkinosystem laufen lassen, was kann ich da jetzt tun außer die ganze Zeit die Kabel umzustecken, wäre es möglich alles per HDMI an den TV anzuschließen und von dem aus dann iwie zur Heimkinoanlage?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Mfg KennyKiller
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc.../?tn=ENTERTAINMENT&l1=HiFi&l2=Heimkinosysteme


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2009)

das würde vielleicht (!) gehen, wenn der HDMI am heimkinosystem ein eingang wäre - isser aber nicht... der HDMI is nur als ausgang für bild+ton gedacht, wenn du was vom im "heimkinosystem" (is an sich schon ein witz: player + vertsärker + boxen nur 200€  ) in dessen player abspielst. is bei solchen systemen auch fast immer so, vor allem bei so billigen. 

willst du nicht lieber noch 100-200€ sparen und was wirklich brauchbares und flexibleres kaufen?  ich würd an deiner stelle lieber ein system mit separatem receiver und boxen nehmen, auch da gibt es immer wieder mal zB bei saturn oder media markt angebote mit sets (receiver und separaten boxen) für zusammen ca. 300-400€. so was würdest du dann auch viele jahre behalten, und man könnte irgendwann dann auch noch bessere boxen kaufen, auch wenn du nur nen anderen DVDplayer willst, oder nen Blurayplayer, brauchst du NUR den player zu ersetzen. 

bei nem komplettset geht das idR nicht: die boxen passen nur an das komplettsystem, und andere boxen passen nicht. und wenn der player mal kaputtgeht oder du auf bluray umsteigen willst, musst du die komplette anlage ersetzen oder den BRay-player für den ton mitanschließen, also nochmal ein gerät, für das du nen eingang brauchen würdest...


----------



## KennyKiller (1. Mai 2009)

ok... Also ich hab maximal 1000Euro für den LCD und die Soundanlage, der Fernseher sollte FullHD haben. Was würdest du mir da empfehlen. Um den Player gehts mir eigentlich nicht da ich die Filme oder Audio Dateien auf dem PC hab. Außerdem spielt die Xbox360 ja auch DVDs ab.


----------



## rebel4life (1. Mai 2009)

Für einen einfachen Receiver zahlst du 200-300€, dazu kommen dann aber noch die Boxen, sprich du bist locker über 800€ allein schon für den Ton, für 200€ bekommst du aber keinen Fernseher. Eine Möglichkeit wäre es noch erst mal 2 Regalboxen zu kaufen und den Rest dann nachzurüsten...

Du könntest zwar billiger mit Würfeln wegkommen, aber das ist nicht zu empfehlen wenn man einen größeren Raum hat bzw. auch Musik hören will.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2009)

naja, man muss ja bei en boxen nicht gleich mit der gehobenen klasse ankommen... es gibt einsteigerreceiver von zB yamaha für schon 140-50€, und für den anfang reicht dann ein kleines boxenset im angebot für 150-250€. das ist dann immer noch besser als ein aktives 5.1-PC-boxenset für 100-150€, mit dem etliche leute ja auch schon mehr als zufrieden sind.

das heimkinoset da oben hat halt nen player eingebaut, d.h. für die 210€ kaufst du dann was, von dem ca. 40-60€ für den player draufgehen, d.h. an sich kaufst du ein nur 150€-boxenset mit eigenem verstärker+decoder - nicht grad was dolles. für DEN preis schon, wenn man den player auch braucht, aber ich würd entweder erstmal nur den LCD kaufen und noch was sparen oder direkt mehr ausgeben.

letztenendes leibt es deine entscheideung. bei DEM heimkinoset und auch bei den anderen, die ich so kenne, wirst du halt umstecken müssen, die haben idR maximal 1x digital und 1xanalog als eingang.

und "full HD": so was lohnt sich erst ab 40 zoll - hast du ein so großes zimmer, dass du nen 40zoll kaufen willst? es gibt aber so oder so auch schon für 600-700€ große LCDs mit fullHD, d.h. 300€ nur für den sound würden drin sein. zB der hier: Toshiba 42XV550P Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland oder auch kleinere. und dazu dann so ein set in der art: Onkyo HT-S3105 5.1 Set schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland so was gibt es immer wieder wie gesagt bei saturn oder so, mal onkyo + JBL boxen, mal yamaha und magnat usw. . 

oder so ein boxenset: ALTERNATE - ENTERTAINMENT - Lautsprecher - Sets - JBL SCS 200.5 und einen separaten receiver wie diesen yamaha, superteil für den preis: JVC RX-5062 5.1 A/V-Receiver silber Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland sind zusammen dann auch ca.300€, der TV kostet auch keine 700€.


ich frag mich auch immer, warum die leute plötzlich wenn schon dann direkt "heimkino" mit riesen LCD und 5.1 in ihrem zimmer haben "müssen"


----------



## KennyKiller (1. Mai 2009)

ok schonmal danke für deine Hilfe, Ich hab mir gedacht ich kauf mir den Receiver und dazu eben noch Boxen für ca. 200Euro. Wie gesagt Player brauch ich ja eh nicht da ich ne Xbox360 hab. Ich brauch einfach was das nen einigermaßen gescheiten Sound wiedergibt^^  Ich werd demnächst mal zum Saturn gehn und mich da mal umschaun 
edit: Ok würde eigentlich aufs gleiche rauskommen war nur bisschen evrunsichert wegen der Marke Onkyo hab das noch nicht gehört, aber der Reciever sieht echt gut aus, der hat ja seeeehr viele Anschlüsse


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2009)

onkyo ist eine alteingesessene gute marke, die schon in den 80ern zu den empfehlungen gehörte, wo "man" als jugendlicher endlich die erste richtige stereoanlage plante   die haben halt nie wie zB sony viel mit marketing gemacht und konzentrieren sich auf hifi, daher hört "man" als normalverbraucher, der sich vlt. alle 15 jahre mal ne neue hifianlage leistet, wenig von onkyo. zB sony kennt man halt auch wegen TVs, kameras, handys, playstation usw. 

yamaha zB kennen viele auch nur als motorradhersteller  oder zB denon, die wären auch gut. kenwood is auch ne "uralte" firma.

von sony halt ich nicht sooo viel. sind nicht schlecht, aber für den preis meistens nicht so dolle bzw. mit irgendwelchem firlefanz überladen. aber die machen halt mächtig viel marketing und verkaufen ihre produkte daher gut.


----------



## KennyKiller (2. Mai 2009)

ok, was meinst du was sieht besser aus bzw was passt eher silber oder schwarz?


----------



## rebel4life (2. Mai 2009)

Schwarz oder silber, die meisten Hifi Bausteine sind heutzutage schwarz, deswegen würde ich auch zu einem schwarzen Verstärker greifen.


----------



## feivel (2. Mai 2009)

besitze auch noch einen älteren onkyo verstärker und liebe ihn.
würd ich mir auch wieder kaufen.
von dem her ruhig zugreifen.


----------



## KennyKiller (4. Mai 2009)

so ich war heut ma beim Mediamarkt, die ham da den TV und das Soundsystem! Der TV kostet da 699Euro, was meint ihr lieber dort kaufen oder im Internet? Das Soundsystem werde ich mir aufjedenfall dort kaufen, da es dort auch nur 399Euro kostet, ist beim TV eigentlich ne Wandhalterung dabei?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2009)

ne wandhalterung is normalerweise nicht dabei. vlt. kannst du aber mit ein bisschen handeln eine preiswerte so dazu bekommen. und die 700€ sind ja sicher ein guter preis, online kommen idR 30-60€ versand dazu (weil sperrgut), und FALLS was dran is, musst du dich um den rückversand kümmern...

und teste das TV vorher, ob es dir zusagt, auch ob das bei NORMALEM TV-bild gut ist und nicht nur bei digitalem HD.

ach ja: toshiba und ATI scheinen sich per HMDI teils nicht zu vertragen, das sollte man wissen.


ps: bei saturn würdest du zur zeit glaub ich 100€ rabatt bekommen, wenn du nen alten fernseher beim kauf abgibst. vlt. schau mal, ob die einen für 700-800€ haben, bei dem sich das lohnt, also der nicht TROTZ 100€ rabatt teurer is als woanders


----------



## KennyKiller (4. Mai 2009)

ok thx naja wahrscheinlich sind dann alle TV`s gleichmal 100Euro teurer^^


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2009)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> ok thx naja wahrscheinlich sind dann alle TV`s gleichmal 100Euro teurer^^


sag ich ja, das musst du natürlich vorher checken, und natürlich auch schauen, ob dein altes TV nicht sowieso noch nen fuffi bringen würde oder so 

aber ich denke nicht, dass alles 100€ teurer wird - man rechnet ja nicht damit, dass JEDER neukäufer auch ein altgerät abgibt. aber grad bei den "preiswerteren" sind die vlt. doch etwas angehoben worden...


----------

